# Bismarck-Weissfisch



## huchenschreck (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle Weissfisch-Spezialisten!

Eine Frage zur Bismarck-Methode, also dem Marinieren ohne zu braten zum Auflösen der Gräten: Funktioniert das auch mit grossen Weissen? Also beispielsweise mit Rapfen-Filets?
Lösen sich die Gräten auf, wenn ich diese grossen Filets lange genug einmariniere?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

http://www.surig.de/c_kueche.html


----------



## prinz1 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

hallo zanderfänger

der thread ist zwar schon alt , aber das rezept hätt ich trotzdem gerne !
leider funzt der link nicht!
hättest du was aktuelles für mich ??

vielen dank dir

der prinz


----------



## chivas (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

*mal hochschubs*

will das auch wissen ^^


----------



## duck_68 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

Zanderfänger wird Euch leider nicht mehr antworten können, da er gesperrt wurde


----------



## chivas (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

das weiß doch auch sicher jemand anders ^^


----------



## wingi (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

Will ich auch wissen 

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

Schaut mal hier:

http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

Hi,
diese Seite ...

http://www.puergen.de/gemeinde-puergen/boxesid/1074/languageiso/DE/Fischgerichte

... bietet auch tolle Rezepte für Weissfische |rolleyes.
Für mich hört sich vor allem der eingelegte Kräuterbrachsen als "Bismarck-Variation" sehr lecker an. Werde ich sicher mal testen.

Gruß Steff-Peff


----------



## chivas (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

danke dir ^^

die seite war mir schon wieder entfallen - aber nun ist sie gespeichert


----------



## wingi (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bismarck-Weissfisch*

Moin,
nette Seiten, danke.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------

